# Should I get a Parabuthus villosus?



## Centicupid (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi everyone! I have been thinking of getting another scorpion, and I really like the species Parabuthus villosus. I already own a Pandinus imperator and Heterometrus longimanus. But since this species seems to be more aggressive and venemous, I'm not sure whether to get one. How dangerous is this species? How serious is its sting? I'd really like to have your opinions  Thanks!!


----------



## Venom (Jan 14, 2015)

While they are awesome scorpions, that would not be the best first buthid scorpion. P. villosus is the largest buthid on earth (and so carries huge amounts of venom), is dangerously venomous, and can spray its venom into your eyes. That's a BIG step up from emperor and forest scorpions! I'd recommend getting an intermediate-level buthid scorp before taking on this one.

A quick survey of Parabuthus spp. in southern Africa:

http://www.biodiversityexplorer.org/arachnids/scorpions/stings_and_venoms.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scorpionluva (Jan 14, 2015)

I would say if you are safe and responsible with your other 2 scorpions - a parabuthus villosus would be a great addition to your collection 
my first 2 scorps were an emperor and a giant hairy but I escalated to a parabuthus transvaalicus for my 3rd scorpion - that was 14 years ago and im still kickin LOL

easiest thing to do is treat all of your scorpions as if they are all potentially life threatening and you will be good to go !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Centicupid (Jan 17, 2015)

Venom said:


> While they are awesome scorpions, that would not be the best first buthid scorpion. P. villosus is the largest buthid on earth (and so carries huge amounts of venom), is dangerously venomous, and can spray its venom into your eyes. That's a BIG step up from emperor and forest scorpions! I'd recommend getting an intermediate-level buthid scorp before taking on this one.
> 
> A quick survey of Parabuthus spp. in southern Africa:
> 
> http://www.biodiversityexplorer.org/arachnids/scorpions/stings_and_venoms.htm





Scorpionluva said:


> I would say if you are safe and responsible with your other 2 scorpions - a parabuthus villosus would be a great addition to your collection
> my first 2 scorps were an emperor and a giant hairy but I escalated to a parabuthus transvaalicus for my 3rd scorpion - that was 14 years ago and im still kickin LOL
> 
> easiest thing to do is treat all of your scorpions as if they are all potentially life threatening and you will be good to go !


I read the survey you sent me Venom, and it convinced me not to acquire one. I might not get stung, but if I did, then I don't think the hospitals here were I live would be prepared to manage something like that. It's just not worth the risk. Although Scorpionluva, it sure must be awesome to own such an amazing animal! 

Thanks a lot to both of you for your answers!


----------



## HUNGRYBEASTS (Aug 16, 2016)

my first scorpion are 3 A. australis.. hehe so go for it..

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 16, 2016)

I would recommend something less hot, but with similar behaviors before making that jump. I'd also recommend trying a less hot semi-arid species so you are used to their wet/dry cycles they enjoy.


----------



## BarkScorps (Aug 16, 2016)

Parabuthus sp. are very hot scorpions and also very aggressive.I personally could only recommend them to people who have dealt with other very dangerous species.If you get one then be very careful but it is better to just avoid them altogether.


----------



## brolloks (Aug 16, 2016)

Last post was Jan 18, 2015, old thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pipa (Aug 16, 2016)

I hope the keeper is still alive!

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris WT (Nov 14, 2016)

Did you ever get P. Villosus? OP?


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 16, 2016)

For anybody with decent common sense, P.villosus is an easy scorp to deal with. They are also amazing looking animals. Just be careful and stick to protocol.

Also, I know there's one species in the genus that can spray venom but I have never seen this one do that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Nov 16, 2016)

gromgrom said:


> I would recommend something less hot, but with similar behaviors before making that jump. I'd also recommend trying a less hot semi-arid species so you are used to their wet/dry cycles they enjoy.


 So what "hot" species do you suggest I start with?


----------



## Pipa (Nov 16, 2016)

I concur , I've never had any Parabuthus spray , but I've seen videos and pictures.


----------



## Kayv (Nov 17, 2016)

One of my favorite species of scorps, or my favorite for that matter. Why wouldn't you want anything this awesome?

Use common sense and invest in good tongs.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 17, 2016)

Eh... those are not _exactly _the best kind of scorpions for the unexperienced but IMO the venom potency is the only issue. They can't climb, and they aren't otherwordly escape masters like centipedes. Let's not even consider or talk about "handling", the chances for a serious keeper to end stung are very very low if caution and good tongs are always "turned on".

Those scorpions are nothing if compared with a badass _P.nigriventer_, at the end :-s


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 21, 2016)

My third scorpion after two years was a Deathstalker....


----------

